# Return to Wild Camping



## Carron (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,
After 20 years of being "camperless" my good wife and I have invested in a  2 berth LDV conversion - not the nippiest of vehicles but considerably more comfortable and better fitted out that the old VW we had in our younger days. Also the Internet didn't exist in those days, so wild camping was a bit hit & miss. We have already had two excursions - taking advantage of the posting re Aviemore & the Rothimurchus Estate site (thanks) and hope to share our adventures as they come along.
Incidentally we have a bit of land with our house near Nairn on the Moray Coast that would accomodate a camper for an overnight stop - with access to water & toilet - feel free to get in touch for directions!


----------



## guest (Jul 19, 2007)

*Welcome.............*







hope you enjoy wildcamping,sam & dave


----------



## walkers (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to the site 
lynn and tony


----------



## firefighter (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome to the site (from another newbie) if you've done aviemore you might know about the road that runs from aviemore over the lecht ski resort. At the bottom of that road before you hit the glenshee road there's a great little wildcamp oasis in the middle of nowhere we stayed at before easter this year, and I reckon it would be a great spot for a few days stopover for a skiing break, gonna use it myself around xmas!!


----------



## Carron (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks firefighter - I know the road you mean. I'll try out the site you mention next time I'm down that way.


----------

